# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Bij mij werkt plaatselijke verdoving

## Leontien

Een vriendin van mij moest laatst een verstandskies laten verwijderen. Ze kreeg daarvoor een plaatselijke verdoving. Ze waren al begonnen met snijden, toen ze zei dat ze de pijn voelde. Daarop kreeg ze nog een plaatselijke verdoving er bovenop. Nu vraag ik me af of dit bij meer mensen gebeurd. Heeft een plaatselijke verdoving gelijk gewerkt bij je, of had je nog een verdoving nodig?

Geef hier je stem en je mening!

----------


## Sylvia93

ik heb er ook ervaring mee bij de tandarts, na 1 verdoving voelde ik nog alles, heb uiteindelijk 4 verdovingen gehad, maar die werkte allemaal pas veel later zodat ik met pijn gezeten heb tijdens de behandeling, en nog zo ongeveer 3 dagen na de behandeling nog steeds geen gevoel in mn mond had,
sindsdien heb ik ook serieus een hekel aan die tandarts:S zo'n beetje vergelijkbaar met angst, ik ga er echt niet met plezier meer heen (deed ik vroeger ook niet maar ik was zéker niet bang)

----------


## Petra717

Ook ik heb ervaring met plaatselijke verdovingen die niet werken bij de tandarts... Toen ik mijn eerste verstandkies moest laten trekken, heb ik een stuk of 4 verdovingen gehad, alleen ik bleef alles voelen, niet prettig kan ik je vertellen. Mijn tandarts wou er nog wel een verdoving bij spuiten, maar ik wou dat niet. Na afloop kreeg ik pijnstillers mee, die wel hielpen. Zo stelde mijn tandarts voor om bij de 2e keer te beginnen met de pijnstillers en niet te verdoven. Dit bleek de oplossing te zijn! Ik voelde wel wat, maar veeeeeel minder en had na de tijd ook maar een paar dagen pijnstillers nodig i.p.v. 2 weken! 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Sylvia93

wow dats wel wat anders ja, ik wou dat ik zo'n tandarts had, die vent kikt dr gewoon op dat je pijn ligt te lijden:S, echt geen één van zn verdovingen werken, en hij blijft maar spuiten, en hij verteld bijv ook helemaal niks over wat ie gaat doen enso, ik vind toch wel dat je mag weten wat er aan de hand is met je gebit? toch? of zijn alle tandartsen zo die niks tegen hun patienten zeggen als ze bijv gaatjes hebben? als ik dat heb zegt ie dat ook niet zegt ie alleen maar maak n afspraak, 
nu moet ik aankomende vrijdag ook heen, hij is echt raar, mn voortanden hebben een beetje een gelige kleur doordat er achteraf bleek dat ik niet tegen dat lijm van die beugel kon, en dan gaat ie zeggen ja we gaan ff boren om die kleur weg te krijgen, ik bedoel maar ik ben geen tandarts hoor, maarre moet je dan niet gewoon je tanden laten bleken ofsoiets dergelijks??
ik ben echt als de dood voor die gast, ik zit nu al tegen vrijdag op:S

----------


## Nikky278

Ik moet zeggen dat ik bij de tandarts geen ervaring heb met verdoving, maar ik heb wel plaatselijke verdoving gehad om moedervlekken te laten wegbranden. Bij mij werkte het eerste spuitje beide keren meteen goed. Mijn moeder had bij de tandarts wel meerdere spuiten nodig, omdat de verdoving niet werkte. Uiteindelijk zijn er bij haar zes spuiten nodig geweest. Misschien dat tandarsen toch eens moeten gaan denken aan zwaardere verdovingsmiddelen...

Xx

----------


## jetske

Ik heb pasgeleden ook mijn verstandkiezen laten trekken in het ziekenhuis. De verdoving werkte goed. Het trekken ging erg moeizaam dus toen ik iets voelde kreeg ik nog een extra verdoving.
Ook bij het verwijderen van een moedervlek kreeg ik een plaatselijke verdoving. Ik voelde er niks van.

----------

